# HP Deskjet 3050 J610 Series - wireless problems



## TLSO (Sep 16, 2010)

A few months ago my dad got this printer/scanner combo (because it was cheaper than new cartridges for our Epson). The draw was that it could connect wirelessly to our network, so we could use it through any computer in the house.

Now for the first two months or so it worked like we intended it to. The printer connected wirelessly to the router (the model installed by Verizon - _Actiontec MI424-WR Rev. D_). My dad's 32-bit Vista laptop could connect to the printer with its wireless connection. My 64-bit Windows 7 desktop, which is connected to the router with a CAT5 cable, could scan and print no problem.

Then a few months ago, for some reason, the connection stopped working altogether. It could still print/scan with a USB connection, but for the hours of troubleshooting through HP's website, I haven't been able to reconnect the printer to the network. My dad did briefly find a fix for his laptop, but now even that's not working.

I've installed, uninstalled, reinstalled, and downloaded useless software from HP. I've even tried moving the printer in closer proximity with the router. Is there a fix or am I going to have to tether myself to the printer again?


----------



## TLSO (Sep 16, 2010)

All right, something's definitely up. I connected the printer's USB to my dad's computer, but when I open the scanner program and select the "USB" connection, it immediately gives me the "communication can not be established" error. BUT, if I select "Network" for the connection on startup, it will either 1) load a progress bar for a minute or two before the same error message or 2) ACTUALLY SCAN. I'm confused...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You would need to delete the current printer configuration (which was created with the printer wireless), and create a new printer profile with the local (USB) connection.

Is the printer still connecting to the router wirelessly?


----------

